# Favorite vocalists!?!?!?!



## kevdes93 (May 6, 2012)

YO

favorite vocalists? i love Vincent Bennett from the acacia strain and Adam Warren from oceano. Ron from float face down is awesome too.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 6, 2012)

the guy on iniquity's first album


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 6, 2012)

I think it's Corey Taylor

EDIT: and Maynard Keenan of course


----------



## Jontain (May 6, 2012)

My apprichiation of Devin only increases the more I listen, songs such as Storm and even back to Far Beyond Metal I love his combination of singing/screaming.

Just awe inspiring.


----------



## MatthewK (May 6, 2012)

Heikki Pöyhiä
Tony Kakko
Michael Kiske
Timo Kotipelto
Peter Tägtgren
Mike Patton
Danny Elfman
Kate Bush
Björk


----------



## jopster (May 6, 2012)

Spencer Sotelo...... come at me bro!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 6, 2012)

Maynard James Keenan.


----------



## broj15 (May 6, 2012)

Phil Bozeman or Alex Koehler. And now the real curve ball... Geoff Tate.


----------



## TheStockholmChainsaw (May 6, 2012)

In no order:

Chuck Schuldiner
Peter Tagtren
Matti Karki
Vortex
Thomas Lindberg
Jonathan Davis
Ihsahn


----------



## brutalwizard (May 6, 2012)

Never seen a better vocal performance in my life Live



Ryan devlin of corelia, filling in for THA


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (May 6, 2012)

Randy Blythe
Matt Heafy
Corey Taylor


----------



## mellis (May 6, 2012)

Brandon Butler from Veil Of Maya is brutally awesome live, screams his fucking heart out!


----------



## Murmel (May 6, 2012)

Matt Heafy
Lady Gaga
Yasu (mainly because he fucking DELIVERS live)
Kyo
Tatsurou

It changes all the time, but those are my current.


----------



## KingAenarion (May 6, 2012)

Ian Kenny

He is incredible


----------



## makeitreign (May 6, 2012)

Rody Walker
Ryan Devlin
Dennis Tvrdik


----------



## lucasreis (May 6, 2012)

Well, here's some of my favorite vocalists:

Freddy Mercury
Chris Cornell
Layne Staley
Peter Steele
Geoff Tate
Bruce Dickinson
Paul Stanley
Sebastian Bach
Phil Anselmo
Russel Allen
Rob Halford
Corey Glover
Lajon Witherspoon
Ronnie James Dio
Brandon Boyd
David Draiman (yes, I love him, fuck the haters)
Burton C. Bell


----------



## simulclass83 (May 6, 2012)

Jens Kidman has the best screams IMO.
The guy on the Intandem EP sounds pretty awesome.
Anyone that was in Tesseract haha.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2012)

Garm


----------



## The Uncreator (May 6, 2012)

For me, there isn't even a close second.


----------



## RuffeDK (May 6, 2012)

Scot (Dawn of Demise)
Erik Rundqvist (Vomitory)


----------



## Sikthness (May 6, 2012)

I like vocalists w/ a unique timbre to their voice. There are tons of technically skilled vocalists I like, but people w/ a unique voice always stand out for me. 

Gab from Ion Dissonance


Maynard Keenan and Chino Moreno


Schulyar (sp) Croom 


Layne Staley

Garm


Andreas Sydow


Todd Smith


Joey Eppard


Johnny Craig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2a8ObkJkRA


----------



## DLG (May 6, 2012)

Dio
Buddy Lackey
John Arch
Freddy Mercury
Mike Patton
Maynard
Bruce Dickinson
Halford
Geoff Tate
Devin Townsend
Dave Vincent 
Mike Scalzi
Daniël de Jongh
Rody Walker


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 6, 2012)

Steve Tucker
Tom Araya
George Fisher
Grace Perry
Glen Benton
When James Heitfeild was cool
Before David Vincent was banging hardcore Radikult
Sometimes Dave Mustaine
Ronnie James Dio
Warrel Dane
Paul Di'anno
Lord Worm
Mike DiSalvo(highly underrated due to being after Lord Worm)
Jeff Walker
Nergal
Joe Duplantier
Devin Townsend
Jens Kidman
Phil Anselmo


----------



## ry_z (May 6, 2012)

Kaya
Björk
Shuuji Ishii (cali&#8800;gari, goatbed etc.)
Atsushi Sakurai (Buck-Tick)
Takanori Nishikawa (T.M.Revolution)
Jonas Renkse (Katatonia)
Yasuko Onuki (Melt-Banana)
Hizumi (D'espairsRay)
Imogen Heap
Stephin Merritt (The Magnetic Fields)
Kristoffer Rygg (Ulver)
Devin Townsend

Some (like Shuuji Ishii) I love primarily because of how unique their voices are.

Just to join the youtubeparty: 



edit: and one of Atsushi Sakurai, because this performance will never get old:


----------



## USMarine75 (May 6, 2012)

Layne Staley
Geoff Tate
Christian Alvestam
Bjorn Strid
Stu Block
Sammy Hagar
Anders Friden

Outside of metal...
Stevie Wonder
Sam Cooke
Marvin Gaye
Michael Jackson
John Lennon
Whitney Houston
Tina Turner
Aretha Franklin
Smokey Robinson
(I grew up on Motown!)


----------



## DLG (May 6, 2012)

I focused on metal and forgot to mention Sam Cooke who is my favorite singer of all.


----------



## Pushingink (May 6, 2012)

In no order
Geoff Tate
Dio
Ryan Devlin
BRandon Butler
Sean McWeeney
Johnathan Davis
Maynard
Milla 
Paul Di'anno
Bruce Dickinson
I completely forgot Anders... love his vioce.


----------



## TinyAlaska (May 6, 2012)

Björk, undoubtedly. Not far behind would be Billie Holiday.


----------



## brutalslam (May 6, 2012)

Wayne Knupp
Matti Way
Ruben Rosas
Mike Majewski


----------



## GhostsofAcid (May 6, 2012)

V.I.T.R.I.O.L. - Anaal Nathrakh
James Labrie - DT
Tomas Lindberg - At the Gates
Derek Rydquist - ex-The Faceless
Ken Sorceron - Abigail Williams

Edit: Don't know how i could forget Layne Staley.


----------



## Chromaticity (May 6, 2012)

John Cyriis (Agent Steel)
Rob Halford (Judas Priest)
Mike Scalzi (The Lord Weird Slough Feg / ex-Hammers of Misfortune)
John Arch (Fates Warning)
Brian Petrowski (Iniquity)
Scott Ruth (Ripping Corpse / Ex-Dim Mak)
Jeff Hayden (Timeghoul)
Chalk (Ex Psycroptic)
Antti Boman (Demilich)
Youri Raymond (Unhuman, Ex Cryptopsy)


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 6, 2012)

Jani Ala-Hukkala of Callisto, that man knows exactly when to sing and when not to. 
Jason Wisdom of becoming the archetype 
Devin townsend 
Ryan Clark of DemonHunter
Christian Averson of Solution .45
Schuylar Croom of He Is Legend 
Jimmy Grant of Indorphine 
Mattias IA Eklundh of Freak Kitchen 
Howard Jones of Killswitch 
and last but not least
Raul Panther III of the Protomen


----------



## Whitechapel7 (May 6, 2012)

Anders Friden
Vincent Bennett
Randy Blythe
Phil Bozeman
Gaahl (Kristian Eivind Espedal)
Dez Fafara
Bastian Sobztick
Angela Gossow
Trevor Strnad
and of course Peter Steele


----------



## Jakke (May 6, 2012)

Warrel Dane: 


Layne Staley:


And

Chris Cornell:


----------



## ilovefinnish (May 6, 2012)

Matthew Heafy -trivium
Derek Rydquist - ex the faceless
Wojciech "Sauron" W&#261;sowicz -ex decapitated 
Dan Swanö -edge of sanity
Muhammed Suiçmez - necrophagist
Christian Älvestam -ex scar symmetry
Ville Laihiala -ex sentenced


----------



## Don Vito (May 6, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> Heikki Pöyhiä
> *Tony Kakko*
> Michael Kiske
> Timo Kotipelto
> ...


That's a first. Most people I know can't stand him!


----------



## JouniK86 (May 6, 2012)

In no order:

Devin Townsend (on all his projects)
Kristoffer "Garm" Rygg (Ulver, Arcturus)
Tomas Lindberg (At the Gates, The Crown, Lock Up)
Chris Barnes (especially on Torture Killer -album)
Mikael Åkerfeldt (pre-Heritage era of Opeth, ex-Bloodbath)
Jeff Buckley
Dan Swanö (Nightingale, Edge of Sanity)
Lars Eikind (Before the Dawn, Winds)
Psycho (Gloria Morti, Nemecic)
Andreas Sydow (ex-Darkane)
Russell Allen (Symphony X, Star One)
Erik Rutan (Hate Eternal)
Daniel Tompkins (ex-Tesseract, Skyharbor)
Danny O'Donaghue (The Script)
Erik Kalsbeek (ex-Textures)


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 6, 2012)

I've always thought that in his prime Phil Anslemo was/is one of the best metal singers out there.


----------



## broj15 (May 6, 2012)

Forgot to mention Rob Halford. Especially on the early Priest albums. Such a powerful voice.


----------



## skoatdestroy (May 6, 2012)

chuck billy of testament
covan from decapitated


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2012)

Travis Ryan of Cattle Decapitation. This man makes some utterly insane sounds. I'm sure he is a demon.

Emos Get OWNED by Cattle D! - YouTube

Randy Blythe. Sounds like he ate a dragon and it fought back.



Maynard James Keenan. Just a beautiful singing voice. The man is incredible.



Jonny Davy



Hal Sinden. Good friend of mine and poster here. His vocals (particularly his screams) are madness.



Chad Gray. He's not as good as he used to be, but still awesome.


----------



## Jakke (May 6, 2012)

BTW, didn't we do this just a couple of months ago? Not that it's anything wrong to do it again mind


----------



## decypher (May 6, 2012)

Steve Hogarth, King Diamond, John Arch, Geoff Tate, Midnight, Alexander Veljanov, Morten Harket, Bruce Dickinson, Carl McCoy, Peter Steele and many more...


----------



## MatthewK (May 6, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> That's a first. Most people I know can't stand him!



Well, personally, I think his voice is a big part of the reason Sonata Arctica stands out amongst the many derivative and nearly indistinguishable "power metal" bands. But I would never suggest anyone should like or agree with the things I like.


----------



## Windwaker (May 6, 2012)

Cedric Bixler-Zavala of The Mars Volta
Rody Walker of Protest the Hero

That's pretty much it.


----------



## RearyGay (May 6, 2012)

Devin Townsend and Warrel Dane are my favorites. 

Devin Townsend because he always goes way beyond my expectations, and Warrel Dane because no one portrays emotion like him.


----------



## Tordah (May 6, 2012)

Mike Patton.
Todd Smith (although he is kind of limited compared to Patton).
Devin Townsend (of course).


Do I really have to say more?!


Warrel Dane (because I'm essentially in his range and love his twisted sound).
Roy Khan.
Tom Englund.


Such character. Incredible.


Robert Plant.
Stevie Wonder.
Hansi Kursch.

Apologies for the disgustingly long list.


----------



## Overtone (May 6, 2012)

Dev
Garm
Anneke
Tom Englund
Sting
Adrian Belew
Ozzy
Geddy Lee
IA
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2012)

First 3 or 4 are pretty much in order... then just randomly added as I thought of them after that. I'm sure I forget 20 or so. 

Maynard
Layne Staley (might as well include Jerry Cantrell, since _they_ were the AIC sound)
Linda Perry
David Draiman
Tori Amos
Bjork
Danzig
Chris Cornell
Mike Patton
Tommy Victor
Mike Muir (Everything up to and including The Art of Rebellion)
Jonathan Davis
Hope Sandoval
Andrew Wood
Corey Taylor
Chuck Billy
Amy Lee
Jim Morrison
Sabastian Bach
David Lee Roth (Back in the day... not now.)


----------



## Blind Theory (May 6, 2012)

Hernan "Eddie" Hermida-All Shall Perish
Dave Mustaine-The Dave Mustaine Band
Matt Heafy-Trivium
Trevor Strnad-BDM
Marcus Bischoff-Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## sahaal (May 6, 2012)

Lord Worm
Trevor Strnad
Sven De Caluwe
Karl Schubach
Ryan Devlin
Elliot Coleman
Hank Williams I through III
Johnny Cash
Eric Church


----------



## Ninetyfour (May 6, 2012)

and Elliot in Zelliack, both phenomenal vocalists


----------



## Don Vito (May 6, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> Well, personally, I think his voice is a big part of the reason Sonata Arctica stands out amongst the many derivative and nearly indistinguishable "power metal" bands. But I would never suggest anyone should like or agree with the things I like.



No, I agree with you


----------



## thrsher (May 6, 2012)

bjorn speed strid
burton c bell
frank mullen
chris barnes
matthew barlow
rob halford
tim owens
donald campman


----------



## makeitreign (May 6, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Ralyks (May 6, 2012)

Daniel Gildenlow
Ray Alder
Warrel Dane
Daniel Tompkins
Mike Patton
John Arch


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 6, 2012)

Maynard James Keenan (Tool)
Angela Gassow (Arch Enemy)
Maria Brink (In This Moment)
Amy Lee (Evanescence)
Hayley Williams (Paramore)
Cristina Scabbia (Lacuna Coil)
Mikael Akerfieldt (Opeth)
Christian Machado (Ill Nino)
Lzzy Hale (Halestorm)
Dawn Richardson (Fireflight)
Tarja Turunen (Nightwish)
Anette Olzon (Nightwish)
Bjork

Many of my favorite vocalists are females....idk why....I just "love" the soothing sound of a female voice in metal. (If I had to pick a clear cut winner though, it'd have to go to Maria Brink from In This Moment.)


----------



## I Voyager (May 6, 2012)

Russell Allen
RJD
David Coverdale
Mikael Akerfeldt
Stu Block
Marco Hietala
Hevy Devy
Randy Blythe
Corpseginder
Bobby Blitz
Spencer Sotelo


----------



## ittoa666 (May 6, 2012)

Mikael Akerfeldt an Micheal McDonald.


----------



## Volteau (May 6, 2012)

Mikael Akerfeldt:






Dan Tompkins:





Russell Allen:





Roy Khan:





Paul McCartney:





Honorary mentions to:

James LaBrie for singing amazing at times:





Steven Wilson for creating the most amazing vocal harmonies in the history of music:


----------



## mwcarl (May 6, 2012)

Jamie Stewart (The Absence)
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Tomas Lindberg (At The Gates)
Brad Delp (Boston)
Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
Howard Jones (Killswitch Engage)
Matthew Good (Matthew Good Band)
Jeff Martin (The Tea Party)


----------



## MartinMTL (May 6, 2012)

Why are there almost only metal vocalists mentioned? 

Neil Young
Josh Homme
Maynard Keenan 
Frank Sinatra
Jack White
Mikael Akerfeldt
Rody walker
Dan Tompkins


----------



## I Voyager (May 6, 2012)

MartinMTL said:


> Why are there almost only metal vocalists mentioned?



Because the majority of the people on this site listen to metal? 

And a lot of metal vocalists are pretty boss.


----------



## Eclipse (May 6, 2012)

Spencer Sotelo of Periphery because his voice has become so powerful!
Brandon Butler of Veil because his voice is hard like my 
And Rody Walker of Protest the Hero because he's so freaking funny!

Eliot Coleman in Zelliack melted my heart. 
Anthony Green is pretty amazing in Circa Survive!
And Casey Crescenzo is my favorite singer of all!


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2012)

Coverdale
Jon Oliva
Daniel Heiman

tons of others including a lot of pop singers who I wish would get some better material to sing like Mariah Carey and many American Idol stars


----------



## ghostred7 (May 6, 2012)

Geoff Tate
Doro Pesch
Leather Leone
Candice Night
Pamela Moore
Chuck Billy
Kim Bendix Petersen
Ronnie James Dio
Sebastian Bach
Andrea Bocelli
Enya


----------



## MartinMTL (May 6, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Because the majority of the people on this site listen to metal?
> 
> And a lot of metal vocalists are pretty boss.



I listen to metal quite a bit, but I don't see how many of the guys mentioned in this thread compare to someone like Neil Young. Or Freddie mercury, whom i forgot to mention. You don't even have to be a fan of a band to like a vocalist. I don't really listen to Queen much, but Mercury still kicks ass. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## Volteau (May 6, 2012)

MartinMTL said:


> I listen to metal quite a bit, but I don't see how many of the guys mentioned in this thread compare to someone like Neil Young. Or Freddie mercury, whom i forgot to mention. You don't even have to be a fan of a band to like a vocalist. I don't really listen to Queen much, but Mercury still kicks ass. But hey, to each their own.



I agree with you about Mercury. On the other hand, I love Neil (have everything he has put out, and yes, including Trans), but in no way shape or form do *I* consider him to be a great singer. He is average... at best. Now, if we are talking about a "unique" voice, then yeah, Neil's got it.

On that note, and getting my head out of metal mode, my ALL TIME favorite is Paul McCartney. NOBODY sings like him. Those who try have died in the process. True story.


----------



## devolutionary (May 6, 2012)

*Metal & Rock*
Warrell Dane
David Draiman
Serj Tankian
Benjamin Nominet (Sybreed)
J. Loren Wince (HURT)
Trent Reznor
Jonas Renkse (Katatonia)
Till Lindemann
Devin Townsend
Christian Älvestam (Solution .45, ex-Scar Symmetry)
Martina Axén (Snake River Conspiracy)
Matt Bellamy

*Not Metal & Rock*
Steve Earle
John Hiatt
Elvis Costello


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 6, 2012)

Julien Deyres, of Gorod

especially on their 2nd and 3rd album


----------



## MartinMTL (May 6, 2012)

Volteau said:


> I agree with you about Mercury. On the other hand, I love Neil (have everything he has put out, and yes, including Trans), but in no way shape or form do *I* consider him to be a great singer. He is average... at best. Now, if we are talking about a "unique" voice, then yeah, Neil's got it.
> 
> On that note, and getting my head out of metal mode, my ALL TIME favorite is Paul McCartney. NOBODY sings like him. Those who try have died in the process. True story.



Haha, yup. 

And I agree with what you say about Neil Young as well. His voice just fits the style of music so well. He is in my top 3 favourite artists for sure.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 6, 2012)

Oh shit i forgot chino and serj tankian!


----------



## grey dog (May 7, 2012)

marilyn manson, burton c bell (fear factory) and tristan from...never mind.


----------



## grey dog (May 7, 2012)

oh yeah, and barney from napalm death!


----------



## Deathspell Omega (May 7, 2012)

In no particular order :

Fabio Marin (Internal Suffering)
Diamanda Galas
Daniel Heiman (ex-Heed)
Attila Csihar (Mayhem)
Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel)
Russell Allen (Symphony X)
Mats Leven (Krux)
Erik Rutan (Hate Eternal)
Jeff Scott Soto 
Kelly Sundown Carpenter (ex-Beyond Twilight)
Mike Patton (Mr. Bungle)
The Curator (Portal)


----------



## -42- (May 7, 2012)

Scott Kelly.



For all the crap I give him, Eddie Vedder had his moments.



J. R. Hayes.



Troy Sanders.


(Brownie points for Scott Hull here.)

James Hetfield. 



There are others, certainly, but I'm trying to avoid YouTube spam.


----------



## Levi79 (May 7, 2012)

Derek Archambault from Defeater
Keith Buckley from Everytime I Die
Rody Walker from Protest The Hero
Drew York from Stray From The Path
Michael Froh from The Holly Springs Disaster

I swear I'm the only hardcore kid on here


----------



## gunch (May 7, 2012)

-42- said:


> J. R. Hayes.



Shit, finally.

Raynor Cross - Mithras
Frank Mullen - Suffocation
Dimitri Minakakis - Old DEP
Erik Burke - Lethargy/Sulaco
Dave Velleren - Botch
Daryl Palumbo - Glassjaw
Matt Talbott - Hum
Jeremy Enigk - Sunny Day Real Estate


----------



## Jazzamatazz (May 7, 2012)

Papa Emeritus I (Ghost) 
Tommy Rogers Jr. (Between the Buried and Me) 
Pelle Ahman (In Solitude) 
Ken Sorceron (Abigail Williams) 
Abbath (Immortal) 
George Fisher (Cannibal Corpse) 
Nergal (Behemoth) 
Piotr Wiwczarek (Vader) 
Sacha Dunable (Intronaut) 
Micheal Lessard (Last Chance to Reason) 
Keith Buckely (Every Time I Die)
Jello Biafra (Dead Kennedys)
Henry Rollins (Black Flag) 
King Diamond (Mercyful Fate)
Ronnie James Dio (Dio)
Dave Mustaine (Megadeth) 
Nathan Weaver (Wolves in the Throne Room)
Chuck Billy (Testament) 
Rob Halford (Judas Priest) 
Gene Simmons (Kiss)



Give me a few days im sure I can remember more later


----------



## sverrejk (May 7, 2012)

Chris Cornell
Spencer Sotello
Corey Taylor


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 7, 2012)

Chaka Khan..above all

And Prince


And Diamanda Galas


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2012)

I'll throw my hat into this I suppose

Metal
Rody Walker (Protest the Hero)
Devin Townsend (Devin Townsend Project/Strapping Young Lad)
David Vincent (Morbid Angel)
"Barney" Greenway (Napalm Death)
Steffen Kummerer (Obscura)
Karl Sanders (NILE)

Rock/Alternative
Hayley William (Paramore)
Claudio Sanchez (Coheed & Cambria)
Brandon Flowers (The Killers)
Isaac Brock (Modest Mouse)
Tommy Siegel/Ben Thornewill (Jukebox the Ghost)

Other
Tom Waits
Santigold
Karen O.
John Mayer
Brock Scott (Little Tybee)
Toshiko Koshijima (capsule)


----------



## ry_z (May 7, 2012)

One I forgot in my first post:

Azam Ali


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 7, 2012)

wow, not a fan of the two guys you named.

Sven from Aborted has an incredible range
Sean & John from Dying Fetus are fantastic together
Christian from Solution .45/ex-Scar Symmetry is easily the best clean/growl mix I've ever heard!
Frank Mullen, Corpsegrinder & Benton respectively!


----------



## Rook (May 7, 2012)

The dude from Protest The Hero, the dude from Betraying The Martyrs (so much charisma live), and I thought Howard jones was pretty cool.


----------



## asphyx123 (May 7, 2012)

Rob Halford
King Diamond
Christian Älvestam
Floor Jansen


----------



## jon66 (May 7, 2012)

In no particular order, spanning all genres.

Males
Chad Gray
Mikael Akerfeldt
Shagrath
Kurt Cobain
Bruce Dickenson
Vincent Bennett
Jens Kidman
Freddy Mercury
Layne Staley
Rob Zombie
Jonathan Davis

Females
Tarja Turunen
Liv Kristine
Sharon den Adel
Sarah Slean
Kristy Thirsk
Natalie Maines
Simone Simons
Sarah Brightman
Orianthi


----------



## Devour3d (May 7, 2012)

Travis Ryan (Only mentioned once in the thread? )
Eddie Hermida
James Labrie
Christian Älvestam
Robb Flynn
Dallas Green


----------



## primitiverebelworld (May 7, 2012)

Burton C. Bell
Mikael Akerfeldt
Rody Walker
Corey Taylor
Alissa White-Cluz
Villu Tamme(J.M.K.E.- Estonian punk legend)
Serj Tankian
Trevor Strnad
Ihsahn
Johan Hegg

´...spring to mind


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 7, 2012)

Mike fucking Patton.

End of thread.


----------



## canuck brian (May 7, 2012)

Jeff Walker - Carcass
Mitch Lucker - Suicide Silence
Maynard! - Tool
Rob Halford - Judas Priest
Devin Townsend - SYL (only SYL!)
Lorenna McKennitt
James Hetfield (pre-black album)
Chuck Billy - Testament


----------



## November5th (May 7, 2012)

Michael Eriksen
Daniel Heiman
Geoff Tate
Midnight (R.I.P.)
Michael Sweet
Jorn Lande
Michael Kiske
Nils K. Rue
Tony Harnell
Tommy Kerevik
Russell Allen
Anneke Van Giersbergen
DC Cooper
Daniel Gildenlow


----------



## Zerox8610 (May 7, 2012)

TheFerryMan said:


> Jani Ala-Hukkala of Callisto, that man knows exactly when to sing and when not to.
> Jason Wisdom of becoming the archetype
> Devin townsend
> Ryan Clark of DemonHunter
> ...



You mean Alvestam?
Christian Älvestam (Official) | Facebook

He's definitely in my top 5


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 7, 2012)

This is really hard, especially because I listen to so much different music. In no order:

Ronnie James fuckin' Dio (Dio)
Frank Sinatra
Peter Steele (Type O Negative)
Tori Amos
Mike Patton (Faith No More)
Lacey Moseley (Flyleaf)
Rob Halford (Judas Priest)
Layne Stayey (Alice in Chains)
Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
Sarah Brightman
Michael Kiske (Helloween)
Andi Deris (Helloween)
Jorn Lande (Jorn)
Dave Galloway (Element Eighty)
Andrea Bocelli
Dolores O'Riordan (The Cranberries)
Aaron Lewis (Staind)
David Bowie
Fiona Apple
Thom Yorke (Radiohead)
Chino Moreno (Deftones)
Natalie Merchant
Enya
Gwen Stefani (No Doubt--mostly in the first three albums where she had that very lounge-singer-ish vibe)


----------



## kn1feparty (May 7, 2012)

Freddie Mercury. What?


----------



## The Uncreator (May 7, 2012)

MartinMTL said:


> I listen to metal quite a bit, but I don't see how many of the guys mentioned in this thread compare to someone like Neil Young. Or Freddie mercury, whom i forgot to mention. You don't even have to be a fan of a band to like a vocalist. I don't really listen to Queen much, but Mercury still kicks ass. But hey, to each their own.




Yes you do, you see exactly how Neil Young is probably #999,999,999,999,999 on my list. Its not complicated. 

I won't even explain, cause you know


----------



## poopyalligator (May 7, 2012)

my two favorites are probably Christian Alvestam, and jason gleason (further seems forever-how to start a fire)


----------



## theleem (May 7, 2012)

In no particular order:
Akerfeldt
Danzig
Michale Graves
Halford
Ihsahn
H.R. (Bad Brains)
James Brown
Sam Cooke


----------



## devolutionary (May 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> Other
> Tom Waits



Fuck. I forgot Waits. How do I forget Waits?!

Also; 
Jordan Zevon. Studebaker sends shivers up my spine.
Bruce Springsteen. The Boss doing My City of Ruins... holy CRAP that's awesome.


----------



## Xaios (May 7, 2012)

In no particular order:

Russell Allen (Symphony X)
Andreas Sydow (ex-Darkane)
Devin Townsend (DTB, DTP, SYL)
Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)
Chris Cornell (Soundgarden)
Miles Kennedy (Alter Bridge)
Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)
Layne Staley (Alice In Chains)
Christian Alvestam (ex-Scar Symmetry)
Andy Schmidt (Disillusion)
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Clay Barton (Suspyre)
Koen Romeijn (Detonation)
Hansi Kursch (Blind Guardian)
Chuck Billy (Testament)
Maynard Keenan (Tool)


----------



## TimTomTum (May 8, 2012)

Devin Townsend
Elliot Coleman (so much)


----------



## celticelk (May 8, 2012)

Maynard
Cassandra Wilson
Corey Glover
Peter Gabriel
Tori Amos
Meshell NdegeOcello
Colin Meloy
Trent Reznor
Don Fagen

...yeah, that list isn't very metal. Too bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2012)




----------



## The_Mop (May 8, 2012)

When it comes to metal, I find myself kinda drawn to the guys who can scream their heads off but still sound clear as day. Examples of this:

Devin!
Ishahn
Greg Puciato
Trent Reznor
Chino Moreno
Chris Cornell
Mikael Akerfeldt
Captain Beefheart!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2012)

Inva Mula.


edit: in case her voice sounds familiar... yes, that's her...


----------



## -42- (May 9, 2012)

Jacob Bannon, how could I forget?


----------



## oompa (May 9, 2012)

As far as talent goes, Mike Patton hands down. As for charm, Layne Staley. Appeal, Devin. Power, Tommy Dahlström (Aeon).

..So I'm just gonna say MJK  

Nah I don't know, I'm useless. I'll just go with Patton 

Now look I made Tommy this angry 



I miss you Layne


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 9, 2012)

Ronnie James Dio
Geoff Tate
Steve Perry
Bruce Dickinson
Pat Benatar
Bill Miller
Glenn Hughes
Ian Gillian
Rob Halford
James Hetfield


----------



## shaunduane (May 9, 2012)

Jonathan Carpenter from The Contortionist. Not really for his actual vocals, but for the patterns he does and he knows when to keep things instrumental. Awesome style.
Phil Bozeman from Whitechapel
Jonny Craig from Emarosa/Dance Gavin Dance if he would stop being a tool.
Tommy Rogers from Between the Buried and Me. Just overall perfect IMO.


----------



## TheGrimRiffer (May 9, 2012)

Can't believe no one said John Gallagher from Dying Fetus!



straight up gore-gasm


----------



## pattonfreak1 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

Chris Baretto, theres a video of him doing vox in studio for Haunted Shores way back, and his voice by it's self just sounds unbelievably raw. Instant fanboy. 

Elliot Coleman is also an amazing clean singer, though I'd hate to sound like a bandwagon fan hahaha. 

John Carpenter does have an honorable mention  he influences me a lot.

I'm sure there are quite a few clean singers than I'm missing, but they escape me.

EDIT: HOLY SHIT HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT CHRIS PREECE????? ALLSTAR!!!


----------



## pawiffuwee (May 9, 2012)

Jeff Ocampo of The Kymatica (local band from Tucson, AZ, check 'em out)
Casey Crescenzo
Demon Carcass
Anthony Green
Jon Mess
Kurt Travis
Spencer Sotelo
Jake Veredika
Andy "Dozer" Atkins
Mike Lessard
Hayato Imanishi
I have a lot more favorites, but I don't want to clog up the thread.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 9, 2012)

Metal/Rock:
Rob Halford
Sebastian Bach
Layne Staley
Tairrie B
Phil Anselmo
Mandy Lion
David Coverdale

Other:
D'Angelo (when will you record another album, damn you!!)
Prince
Pink
Annie Lennox
Adele
Sting
Tom Jones
Keith Sweat
Amy Winehouse
Lynden David Hall (RIP)
Sade


----------



## Thallkenbrack (May 9, 2012)

Karl of Misery Signals, because he has some of the most understandable vox.


----------



## Iron Beard (May 9, 2012)

Maynard James Keenan


----------



## TremontiShikari (May 10, 2012)

Myles Kennedy


----------



## Chelseagrin417 (May 10, 2012)

Phil Bozeman,Alex Koehler, Dennis, Brandon Butler:


----------



## Volteau (May 10, 2012)

Forgot about Daniel from Textures!


----------



## Cyntex (May 11, 2012)

Bjork
Maynard James Keenan
Warrel Dane
Devin Townsend
Beth Gibbons


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (May 11, 2012)

This week it's:

Jesse Leach



Sauron


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 10, 2012)

rody walker


----------



## rgaRyan (Jul 10, 2012)

^ Rody

and Dan Tompkins

and James LaBrie


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 10, 2012)

Imogen heap and Edith Piaf


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't believe I forgot Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation) and the late, great, spectacular Freddie Mercury.



Shame on me.


----------



## HK_Derek (Jul 10, 2012)

Absolute fave current guys:
Daniel Tompkins
Devin Townsend

more of the all-time-fave type of status:
Bruce Dickinson, Tori Amos, Norah Jones.. I love people I've seen have great pitch and kick ass live before. People who can actually sing, and not just fake their way through their punch-ins and autotune. James LaBrie kinda sorta? I used to be a bigger fan than I am now, I guess. 

Talk about a guy who's made a comeback though... I saw him have horrible shows a couple of tours in a row 10-15 yrs ago and thought he might be done for, but he absolutely killed it last night here in Dallas. Great pitch, and his range was all there for him for the whole set.

I love Tate & Halford on disc, but Rob was truly awful the only time I saw him (he may have been sick, I guess... I think it was the tour for his first solo disc, when he toured with Ryche and Maiden) and Tate has never been outright awful, but he's never been particularly great any of the 6 or 8 times I've seen him either.


----------



## Koop (Jul 10, 2012)

My favourite vocalist definitely has to be Mikael Akerfeldt. His voice never ever gets annoying; it's so unique and swedish lol

Dallas Green also deserves to be mentioned. Gives me chills!


----------



## Rayaus (Jul 10, 2012)

christian alvestam
bjorn strid
mikael akerfeldt
serj tankian


----------



## Joose (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll try to narrow it down to 10 I suppose.

Lajon Witherspoon (Sevendust)
Guillaume Bideau (Mnemic)
Bjorn Strid (Soilwork)
Jon Howard (Threat Signal)
Ben Nominet (Sybreed)
Spencer Sotelo (Periphery)
Corey Taylor (Slipknot)
Randy Blythe (Lamb of God)
Andreas Dörner/Denis Schmidt (Caliban, clean and scream duo counts as 1 damnit, lol)
Frankie Palmeri (Emmure)
Chad Gray (Mudvayne)

Meh, my 11 favorites.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

Elliot Coleman
Spencer Sotelo
Nathan Ells
Ian Kenny


----------



## DLG (Jul 11, 2012)

my favorite singer this year is Travis from Cattle Decapitation


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jul 11, 2012)

Ronnie James Dio, Geoff Tate, Bruce Dickinson, Kelly Sundown Carpenter, Jorn, Layne Stanley, Russel Allen, Phil Anselmo.


----------



## gunch (Jul 11, 2012)

Forgot Jon from Gaza



Seriously


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't believe this thread isn't flooded with a bunch of Randy Blythes 

My all time favourite would have to be:
Phil Labonte (All That Remains)


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jul 11, 2012)

Love all sorts of metal. But my favorite vocalists are non-metal.

Phil Collins: Genesis,Solo
Peter Cetera: Chicago, Solo
Ali Campbell: UB40, Solo

Really digging: Daniel Tompkins(Ex-TesseracT, Ex-Haji's Kitchen, Ex-Skyharbor) 

Robert Luciani(Ex-Vildhjarta, Means End). 

Dan Wieten - The Omega Experiment

Ilya Stannikov - The Korea 

...oh yeah, Ozzy! 

\m/


----------



## Pat_tct (Jul 11, 2012)

The almighty3:

Daniel Tompkins
Elliot Coleman
Spencer Sotelo


Aother vocalists i really like

Aaron of Betraying the Martyr
Brandon of Veil of Maya (coolest dude to hang out with btw. he is super chill)
Phil of Whitechapel


----------



## xxCAGExx (Jul 11, 2012)

Diana Serra from Aghora-Formless


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Cougs (Jul 12, 2012)

No Order

Matt Heafy
Freddy Mercury
Joe Duplantier
Devin Townsend
80's Hetfield


----------



## -42- (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 12, 2012)

Bruce Dickinson
Ronnie James Dio
Ian Gillan
Otis Redding
Jon Anderson
Tarja Turunen


----------



## isispelican (Jul 12, 2012)

Casey Sabol
ICS Vortex
Kristoffer Rygg
Daniel Gildenlow
Elliot Coleman
Chino Moreno
Devin Townsend


----------

